# Tesla App Cannot Connect to Vehicle: "Unknown Error" or "Temporary Maintenance"



## Chan B (Aug 31, 2017)

Anyone currently having issues with updating Tesla Status. My app keeps saying unknown error


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Chan B said:


> Anyone currently having issues with updating Tesla Status. My app keeps saying unknown error


I am getting the same error right now, though sometimes it says "Temporary Maintenance". The problem is that the servers that the Tesla app talks to are having some temporary issues... Give it a few minutes and try again.

Details for geeks: the API gateway is currently returning HTTP 502 (Bad Gateway), HTTP 503 (Service Unavailable), or HTTP 504 (Service Timeout).

UPDATE: Gateway is back up, but now my vehicle now has a new vehicle_id...???


----------



## ymilord (Mar 31, 2017)

Ditto. I was attempting to open the fruck of my car for my wife and I get the same error. I had to go out to the car and manually do it like an animal.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Same, came here looking to see if others were having the same problem. My car has vanished from my account online too. Wanted to go look at the FSD option and only my wife’s car is there!!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Same, came here looking to see if others were having the same problem. My car has vanished from my account online too. Wanted to go look at the FSD option and only my wife's car is there!!


If you still see only your Model S, sign out of the app and sign back in. For some reason, after the gateway came back up, my vehicle ID had changed and the app couldn't find it anymore, so it signed me out automatically. Upon signing back in, my car was there again.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

Same app "Unknown Error" problem on both our iPhones. It's been over two hours now, so not a "give it a few minutes" issue.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> If you still see only your Model S, sign out of the app and sign back in. For some reason, after the gateway came back up, my vehicle ID had changed and the app couldn't find it anymore, so it signed me out automatically. Upon signing back in, my car was there again.


She's back! Thank you sir!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

OrangeJulius said:


> Same app "Unknown Error" problem on both our iPhones. It's been over two hours now, so not a "give it a few minutes" issue.


Huh, I didn't realize it had been going on for that long... in that case, I'm surprised we only saw one complaint.

Are you still not able to connect?


----------



## Tucker (May 30, 2017)

still out for me


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Tucker said:


> still out for me


Just went out again for me too. HTTP 503, Service Unavailable.

UPDATE: Back up, but slow to respond, and requests still sometimes fail.


----------



## joelliot (Jan 25, 2018)

...had the issue. finally got a car removed from account error and logged out. Had to make several attempts to log in. ...now seems to be okay, at least for me.

...so at least in my case, the issue lasted maybe 15 or 20 minutes or various types of errors before it kicked me and and cleared.


----------



## ymilord (Mar 31, 2017)

So after a couple of hours, my car gained its sanity and the app can control it. But then I got 4 push notifications from the app saying '<car name> has added your device as a key'.


----------



## jermitron (Aug 5, 2017)

Anyone having this issue again? I am not able to connect to my car through the app this morning.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I can connect just fine.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

jermitron said:


> Anyone having this issue again? I am not able to connect to my car through the app this morning.


Wife's iPhone had this issue yesterday morning, but turning Bluetooth off then on again cured it.


----------

